

 defaults write com.evernote.Evernote HideAdsInSourceList YES - the-kenny


======
the-kenny
For Evernote on OS X, this disables all ads. Nice example on how not to
implement ads.

~~~
dgroves
I am not convinced it does; as I used the above defaults write and then fired
up Evernote on OSX only to see adds...

